# 600-lb Woman Dies...



## bayoubill

couldn't force herself to slow down the rate at which she stuffed her pie-hole... and dies as a result...

Tragedy Of The 600 Lb Single Mom With An Insatiable Appetite Who Ate Herself To Death | Radar Online


wow... gotta say, I'm left with a buncha questions...

first one being: exactly how much food did she put away per day to get herself in this condition...?

second one being: how many starving Haitians coulda been fed by the stuff this insatiable pig put away...?

third one being: why did her caregivers keep bringing her unlimited amounts of food to shovel down her gullet...? think about it... she couldn't get the food herself, 'cause she was so fuckin' morbidly obese and completely immobilized... so... if they were so concerned, why'd they keep feeding the pig...?


----------



## Noomi

I bet there will be a few people who claim she had an illness that made her overweight...lol. Yes, she does have an illness - it was called the inability to put down a fork.

So she is dead. I feel sorry for the morgue who have to find a freezer big enough for her fat body, the gravediggers who have to dig an extra bigger hole, and the pallbearers who will struggle to carry her flabby mass, and the coffin makers who have to make a super sized coffin.


----------



## ScienceRocks

1# 8k per day 3-4 full pizza's or a dozen large burders and fries
2# Why would we waste our resources on that?
3# Stupid people don't want to see their family member bitch


----------



## bayoubill

Noomi said:


> I bet there will be a few people who claim she had an illness that made her overweight...lol. Yes, she does have an illness - it was called the inability to put down a fork.
> 
> So she is dead. I feel sorry for the morgue who have to find a freezer big enough for her fat body, the gravediggers who have to dig an extra bigger hole, and the pallbearers who will struggle to carry her flabby mass, and the coffin makers who have to make a super sized coffin.



yep... not a pretty site for the clean-up folks... glad I'm not them...


----------



## Skull Pilot

bayoubill said:


> couldn't force herself to slow down the rate at which she stuffed her pie-hole... and dies as a result...
> 
> Tragedy Of The 600 Lb Single Mom With An Insatiable Appetite Who Ate Herself To Death | Radar Online
> 
> 
> wow... gotta say, I'm left with a buncha questions...
> 
> first one being: exactly how much food did she put away per day to get herself in this condition...?
> 
> second one being: how many starving Haitians coulda been fed by the stuff this insatiable pig put away...?
> 
> third one being: why did her caregivers keep bringing her unlimited amounts of food to shovel down her gullet...? think about it... she couldn't get the food herself, 'cause she was so fuckin' morbidly obese and completely immobilized... so... if they were so concerned, why'd they keep feeding the pig...?



600 lb woman dies.

Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## bucs90

This is one of Americas biggest fucking problems- fat, obese, disgusting lard asses.

The military has said it is a national defense issue, lack of fit warfighting bodies.
Its driving healthcare costs through the roof.
Its lowering worker productivity.

We need to fix our fat problem. Statistically, most of you reading this are obese.


----------



## Mad Scientist

My Morbidly Obese Aunt and Uncle have a *refrigerator* in their *bedroom*. Not a full size one but a smaller dorm room type.

It's stocked with cakes, pies, candy and wine which my Aunt claims she *never* drinks.

My Uncle hes never met a vegetable he likes and I've seen my Aunt eat an entire container of chocolate covered raisins from CostCo which is 38 servings of 190 calories equals 7,220. That's in *addition* to everything else she ate in a day. So yeah, it's a full time job just to *maintain* that weight.

And God forbid you ever say anything about her weight because she'll go off.


----------



## Sarah G

It was a slow suicide, as her doctor said, she was dead already.  That bed was her coffin.


----------



## ScienceRocks

bucs90 said:


> This is one of Americas biggest fucking problems- fat, obese, disgusting lard asses.
> 
> The military has said it is a national defense issue, lack of fit warfighting bodies.
> Its driving healthcare costs through the roof.
> Its lowering worker productivity.
> 
> We need to fix our fat problem. Statistically, most of you reading this are obese.



Should tell you that the population of this country gets more than enough free shit and food to eat.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Well, that's one less person for the 500 lb women to point to and say hey, 

at least I'm not her!!


----------



## strollingbones

Noomi said:


> I bet there will be a few people who claim she had an illness that made her overweight...lol. Yes, she does have an illness - it was called the inability to put down a fork.
> 
> So she is dead. I feel sorry for the morgue who have to find a freezer big enough for her fat body, the gravediggers who have to dig an extra bigger hole, and the pallbearers who will struggle to carry her flabby mass, and the coffin makers who have to make a super sized coffin.




my great grandfather was a circuit rider....he was 6 ft 8 inches and weighted about 300 lbs....when he died....it was a specially built coffin etc....

odd how you look at the trials of those paid very well to do their jobs...


----------



## strollingbones

i find it rather interesting that people who are normally compassionate turn on the obese....i think when someone begins to gain that much weight...there is a problem.....yes it includes the inability to put down the fork but for some reason food has become that important to them....


----------



## Jarlaxle

strollingbones said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet there will be a few people who claim she had an illness that made her overweight...lol. Yes, she does have an illness - it was called the inability to put down a fork.
> 
> So she is dead. I feel sorry for the morgue who have to find a freezer big enough for her fat body, the gravediggers who have to dig an extra bigger hole, and the pallbearers who will struggle to carry her flabby mass, and the coffin makers who have to make a super sized coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my great grandfather was a circuit rider....he was 6 ft 8 inches and weighted about 300 lbs....when he died....it was a specially built coffin etc....
> 
> odd how you look at the trials of those paid very well to do their jobs...
Click to expand...


Damn...he was a BIG guy!  But, uhh, what the heck is a circuit rider?


----------



## Oldguy

strollingbones said:


> i find it rather interesting that people who are normally compassionate turn on the obese....i think when someone begins to gain that much weight...there is a problem.....yes it includes the inability to put down the fork but for some reason food has become that important to them....




They've been conditioned to lose their sympathy and compassion by the efforts of the Health-Nazi's.  First, it was smokers.  Now it's the "obese."


----------



## Oldguy

bucs90 said:


> We need to fix our fat problem. Statistically, most of you reading this are obese.




And, just how do you propose we do that?  Government mandated healthy living?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Oldguy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to fix our fat problem. Statistically, most of you reading this are obese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just how do you propose we do that?  Government mandated healthy living?
Click to expand...

Gov't Mandates *ARE* the problem! Check out my thread about how I lost 40 lbs:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...ho-lost-40-pounds-eating-primal-anything.html


----------



## RosieS

Oldguy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to fix our fat problem. Statistically, most of you reading this are obese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just how do you propose we do that?  Government mandated healthy living?
Click to expand...


Ohhh nooooo! Can't do anything Michelle Obama has as an initiative. No having your own garden to eat food you've grown: Michelle Obama advocates it! Forget moving an hour a day: Michelle Obama endorses it!

The Republicants would rather be obese and bedridden than listen to <gasp> that socailist. Michelle Obama.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Oldguy

Mad Scientist said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to fix our fat problem. Statistically, most of you reading this are obese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just how do you propose we do that?  Government mandated healthy living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gov't Mandates *ARE* the problem! Check out my thread about how I lost 40 lbs:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...ho-lost-40-pounds-eating-primal-anything.html
Click to expand...



What's that got to do with government mandates?


----------



## Oldguy

RosieS said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to fix our fat problem. Statistically, most of you reading this are obese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just how do you propose we do that?  Government mandated healthy living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhh nooooo! Can't do anything Michelle Obama has as an initiative. No having your own garden to eat food you've grown: Michelle Obama advocates it! Forget moving an hour a day: Michelle Obama endorses it!
> 
> The Republicants would rather be obese and bedridden than listen to <gasp> that socailist. Michelle Obama.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Nice rant, but no answer to the question.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Oldguy said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, just how do you propose we do that?  Government mandated healthy living?
> 
> 
> 
> Gov't Mandates *ARE* the problem! Check out my thread about how I lost 40 lbs:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...ho-lost-40-pounds-eating-primal-anything.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with government mandates?
Click to expand...

Have you ever looked at the *FDA Approved* Food Pyramid? It contains all the Gov't subsidized food.


----------



## RosieS

Oldguy said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, just how do you propose we do that?  Government mandated healthy living?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh nooooo! Can't do anything Michelle Obama has as an initiative. No having your own garden to eat food you've grown: Michelle Obama advocates it! Forget moving an hour a day: Michelle Obama endorses it!
> 
> The Republicants would rather be obese and bedridden than listen to <gasp> that socailist. Michelle Obama.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice rant, but no answer to the question.
Click to expand...


Part of the answer is in the rant. More fruit and veg; sports or other exercise 60 mins. per day. FLOTUS advised.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mad Scientist

RosieS said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh nooooo! Can't do anything Michelle Obama has as an initiative. No having your own garden to eat food you've grown: Michelle Obama advocates it! Forget moving an hour a day: Michelle Obama endorses it!
> 
> The Republicants would rather be obese and bedridden than listen to <gasp> that socailist. Michelle Obama.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rant, but no answer to the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Part of the answer is in the rant. More fruit and veg; sports or other exercise 60 mins. per day. FLOTUS advised.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

60 minutes *a DAY?* F*ck that!

I lost 40 lbs and have *maintained* that weight with about 60 minutes a week of just lifting weights, *no jogging*. The rest of time I'm as sedentary as *all of you*.

No medication. No Calorie counting. No stupid vegan diet.

Explain THAT one.


----------



## Oldguy

Mad Scientist said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gov't Mandates *ARE* the problem! Check out my thread about how I lost 40 lbs:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...ho-lost-40-pounds-eating-primal-anything.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with government mandates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever looked at the *FDA Approved* Food Pyramid? It contains all the Gov't subsidized food.
Click to expand...



Oh, so it's the government's fault?

Do YOU eat only from the food pyramid?  Is it mandatory?  (You do know what "mandatory" means, don't you?)


----------



## Mad Scientist

Bones just asked me if I am diabetic. No, and I never have been.

I know for a FACT that more Americans have Type II Diabetes, which you get from eating crap all day, than Type I.

What I've been trying to tell people is that Obesity and Diabetes can be GREATLY REDUCED if we just stop eating Fast Food and garbage from the FDA FOOD PYRAMID!

Corn is the root of many of your problems, along with Aspartame which is ALSO FDA Approved.


----------



## RosieS

Mad Scientist said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rant, but no answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the answer is in the rant. More fruit and veg; sports or other exercise 60 mins. per day. FLOTUS advised.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 minutes *a DAY?* F*ck that!
> 
> I lost 40 lbs and have *maintained* that weight with about 60 minutes a week of just lifting weights, *no jogging*. The rest of time I'm as sedentary as *all of you*.
> 
> No medication. No Calorie counting. No stupid vegan diet.
> 
> Explain THAT one.
Click to expand...


Lifting weights is ex-er-cise. Duh.

You probably have or have reset your metabolism to that of a young person. Want a medal? You probably could stand with a chill pill or two....thou aren't Gawd's gift.  K?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mad Scientist

Oldguy said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with government mandates?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever looked at the *FDA Approved* Food Pyramid? It contains all the Gov't subsidized food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so it's the government's fault?
> 
> Do YOU eat only from the food pyramid?  Is it mandatory?  (You do know what "mandatory" means, don't you?)
Click to expand...

Before I lost all that weight I *was* following the FDA Food Pyramid and doing P90X (which is an ass kicker by the way) I lost 15 lbs but when I stopped the exercising *my weight went back up!* Oh, must be that Exercise isn't the key to weight loss! I changed to the Primal Blueprint and lost 40lbs and kept it off *without exercise*.

When the Gov't heavily subsidizes Corn to the point that it's SO CHEAP it ends up in everything from Ethanol to "C" Cell Batteries (you didn't know that did you?) then yeah, I'd call that a Mandate.


----------



## RosieS

Mad Scientist said:


> Bones just asked me if I am diabetic. No, and I never have been.
> 
> I know for a FACT that more Americans have Type II Diabetes, which you get from eating crap all day, than Type I.
> 
> What I've been trying to tell people is that Obesity and Diabetes can be GREATLY REDUCED if we just stop eating Fast Food and garbage from the FDA FOOD PYRAMID!
> 
> Corn is the root of many of your problems, along with Aspartame which is ALSO FDA Approved.



There is no food pyramid in use any more. Look it up.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mad Scientist

RosieS said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the answer is in the rant. More fruit and veg; sports or other exercise 60 mins. per day. FLOTUS advised.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 60 minutes *a DAY?* F*ck that!
> 
> I lost 40 lbs and have *maintained* that weight with about 60 minutes a week of just lifting weights, *no jogging*. The rest of time I'm as sedentary as *all of you*.
> 
> No medication. No Calorie counting. No stupid vegan diet.
> 
> Explain THAT one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lifting weights is ex-er-cise. Duh.
> 
> You probably have or have reset your metabolism to that of a young person. Want a medal? You probably could stand with a chill pill or two....thou aren't Gawd's gift.  K?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

I was lifting weights *even more* when I was overweight but didn't lose anything. How could that be?

I love how people throw that word "metabolism" around like it's the key to everything. It's the same with "genetics". That's what fat people say when they encounter a slim, in shape person.

"Oh, his Metabolism must be faster than ours!". "Oh, he has better genetics than us!". Metabolism and Genetics are what most Doctors say is causing problems *that they can't figure out.*

Well then enjoy being fat and miserable!


----------



## RosieS

Mad Scientist said:


> Bones just asked me if I am diabetic. No, and I never have been.
> 
> I know for a FACT that more Americans have Type II Diabetes, which you get from eating crap all day, than Type I.
> 
> What I've been trying to tell people is that Obesity and Diabetes can be GREATLY REDUCED if we just stop eating Fast Food and garbage from the FDA FOOD PYRAMID!
> 
> Corn is the root of many of your problems, along with Aspartame which is ALSO FDA Approved.





Mad Scientist said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 minutes *a DAY?* F*ck that!
> 
> I lost 40 lbs and have *maintained* that weight with about 60 minutes a week of just lifting weights, *no jogging*. The rest of time I'm as sedentary as *all of you*.
> 
> No medication. No Calorie counting. No stupid vegan diet.
> 
> Explain THAT one.
> 
> 
> 
> Lifting weights is ex-er-cise. Duh.
> 
> You probably have or have reset your metabolism to that of a young person. Want a medal? You probably could stand with a chill pill or two....thou aren't Gawd's gift.  K?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was lifting weights *even more* when I was overweight but didn't lose anything. How could that be?
> 
> I love how people throw that word "metabolism" around like it's the key to everything. It's the same with "genetics". That's what fat people say when they encounter a slim, in shape person.
> 
> "Oh, his Metabolism must be faster than ours!". "Oh, he has better genetics than us!". Metabolism and Genetics are what most Doctors say is causing problems *that they can't figure out.*
> 
> Well then enjoy being fat and miserable!
Click to expand...


 Metabolism and Genetics are what most Doctors say is causing problems that they can't figure out.

Link?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mad Scientist

RosieS said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bones just asked me if I am diabetic. No, and I never have been.
> 
> I know for a FACT that more Americans have Type II Diabetes, which you get from eating crap all day, than Type I.
> 
> What I've been trying to tell people is that Obesity and Diabetes can be GREATLY REDUCED if we just stop eating Fast Food and garbage from the FDA FOOD PYRAMID!
> 
> Corn is the root of many of your problems, along with Aspartame which is ALSO FDA Approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no food pyramid in use any more. Look it up.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

How is it any different? Because it's "round"? It's not "pointy"? It's the *same* sh*t!







First off, breads and cereals are *inflammatory* to your system and shouldn't be eaten ( I KNOW you didn't know that). I don't eat Bread, *any* kind of it. Why does the Gov't push it? *Farm Subsidies*. Why would they subsidize something then tell you it's not good for you?

Those peaches are most likely canned and not fresh so it's *packed* with sugar! You think that would give you an insulin spike? Yep. Know what else give you an insulin spike? Oatmeal! A bowl of Oatmeal for breakfast is no different than a bowl of Gummi Bears!

Some people will tell you that Green Beans when prepared properly are ok. How many people just eat the canned ones? Not me.

Milk? Unless you're 3 years or younger, you don't need it. Pasteurized Milk is dead and non-nutritious. All the good digestive enzymes have been boiled out of it. What IS good for you is Raw Milk. But notice that the US Gov't is *against* Raw Milk consumption. Why is that? Big Agra is against it and they donate heavily to Political Leaders as well as being in the positions of power of the FDA, but I digress.

Just remember this:

Fat doesn't make you Fat.
Cholesterol doesn't raise your Cholesterol.


----------



## Mad Scientist

RosieS said:


> Metabolism and Genetics are what most Doctors say is causing problems that they can't figure out. Link? Regards from Rosie


Link? How about YOUR last checkup?

At *my* physical exam last year my Doctor asked *ME* how come my blood work numbers were so good! I had to explain to him my eating regimen because Doctors get *little or no* Nutritional Education at Med School. 

What do they learn?
1. Surgery (Cut)
2. Burn (Radiation)
3. Drug (Poison)

All of which are hugely expensive and have many undesired side effects. 

By the way I don't take Vaccinations or Flu shots and I'm one of the *only ones* at my job that *doesn't* get sick in the Fall.


----------



## Sarah G

Mad Scientist said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rant, but no answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the answer is in the rant. More fruit and veg; sports or other exercise 60 mins. per day. FLOTUS advised.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 minutes *a DAY?* F*ck that!
> 
> I lost 40 lbs and have *maintained* that weight with about 60 minutes a week of just lifting weights, *no jogging*. The rest of time I'm as sedentary as *all of you*.
> 
> No medication. No Calorie counting. No stupid vegan diet.
> 
> Explain THAT one.
Click to expand...


You may be the right weight but 8 minutes a day is not nearly enough for good lung function and heart health.  If you walk the 10000 steps a day, you are doing ok but just 8 minutes of lifting,  no.


----------



## eflatminor

Did I get to pay for that woman's health care?  Gosh I hope so...


----------



## NYcarbineer

strollingbones said:


> i find it rather interesting that people who are normally compassionate turn on the obese....i think when someone begins to gain that much weight...there is a problem.....yes it includes the inability to put down the fork but for some reason food has become that important to them....



I'm surprised that someone as comprehensively repugnant as you even dares mention the word compassionate.


----------



## usmcstinger

Stupid subject.


----------



## Connery

Mad Scientist said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Metabolism and Genetics are what most Doctors say is causing problems that they can't figure out. Link? Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Link? How about YOUR last checkup?
> 
> At *my* physical exam last year my Doctor asked *ME* how come my blood work numbers were so good! I had to explain to him my eating regimen because Doctors get *little or no* Nutritional Education at Med School.
> 
> What do they learn?
> 1. Surgery (Cut)
> 2. Burn (Radiation)
> 3. Drug (Poison)
> 
> All of which are hugely expensive and have many undesired side effects.
> 
> By the way I don't take Vaccinations or Flu shots and I'm one of the *only ones* at my job that *doesn't* get sick in the Fall.
Click to expand...


You should get "sick" and go on a day trip somewhere. It is great for attitude and morale. The Fall is a wonderful time of year.


----------



## Connery

bayoubill said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet there will be a few people who claim she had an illness that made her overweight...lol. Yes, she does have an illness - it was called the inability to put down a fork.
> 
> So she is dead. I feel sorry for the morgue who have to find a freezer big enough for her fat body, the gravediggers who have to dig an extra bigger hole, and the pallbearers who will struggle to carry her flabby mass, and the coffin makers who have to make a super sized coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep... not a pretty site for the clean-up folks... glad I'm not them...
Click to expand...


Not a pretty site for anyone.....have you seen _all _ the photos of her on the internet...smote my eye and caused me pain....The nerve of this woman..


----------



## RosieS

Mad Scientist said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Metabolism and Genetics are what most Doctors say is causing problems that they can't figure out. Link? Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Link? How about YOUR last checkup?
> 
> At *my* physical exam last year my Doctor asked *ME* how come my blood work numbers were so good! I had to explain to him my eating regimen because Doctors get *little or no* Nutritional Education at Med School.
> 
> What do they learn?
> 1. Surgery (Cut)
> 2. Burn (Radiation)
> 3. Drug (Poison)
> 
> All of which are hugely expensive and have many undesired side effects.
> 
> By the way I don't take Vaccinations or Flu shots and I'm one of the *only ones* at my job that *doesn't* get sick in the Fall.
Click to expand...


My docs are very happy with my numbers. My poison of choice is keeping my Lupus from killing me. My PCP asked how I cut my triglicerides in half to a normal range. How? Salads. And no....I am not vegan nor vegetarian. I just feel better after reaching for fruit and veg. 

My DIL is studying diatetics and works in a hospital....so my docs don't have to.

I am happy that you're thrilled with what you do....and I hope that "life-threatening" is never forced into your vocabulary like it was mine. 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Synthaholic

Avoid wheat.  The pounds will drop off.


----------



## April

She had insulated herself with food to the point of death...she got help, then relapsed and died. 
Maybe she wanted to die.


----------



## Warrior102

bayoubill said:


> couldn't force herself to slow down the rate at which she stuffed her pie-hole... and dies as a result...



Who gives a fuck besides you - assfuck?


----------



## Warrior102

Synthaholic said:


> Avoid wheat.  The pounds will drop off.



Avoid dick in the mouth and ass

You will become a man


----------



## Politico

They should charge for two graves.


----------



## jtpr312

Suicide by fork.  The woman obviously needed mental health help.


----------



## AmyNation

The compassion in this thread abounds.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mad Scientist said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rant, but no answer to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the answer is in the rant. More fruit and veg; sports or other exercise 60 mins. per day. FLOTUS advised.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 minutes *a DAY?* F*ck that!
> 
> I lost 40 lbs and have *maintained* that weight with about 60 minutes a week of just lifting weights, *no jogging*. The rest of time I'm as sedentary as *all of you*.
> 
> No medication. No Calorie counting. No stupid vegan diet.
> 
> Explain THAT one.
Click to expand...


I'm anything but sedentary...I hand-load a 26' box truck, slinging anywhere from 5000 to 20,000lbs of cargo a day!  I have dropped 25lbs since taking this job!


----------



## eflatminor

Can I pay for her health insurance...please?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mad Scientist said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bones just asked me if I am diabetic. No, and I never have been.
> 
> I know for a FACT that more Americans have Type II Diabetes, which you get from eating crap all day, than Type I.
> 
> What I've been trying to tell people is that Obesity and Diabetes can be GREATLY REDUCED if we just stop eating Fast Food and garbage from the FDA FOOD PYRAMID!
> 
> Corn is the root of many of your problems, along with Aspartame which is ALSO FDA Approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no food pyramid in use any more. Look it up.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it any different? Because it's "round"? It's not "pointy"? It's the *same* sh*t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, breads and cereals are *inflammatory* to your system and shouldn't be eaten ( I KNOW you didn't know that). I don't eat Bread, *any* kind of it. Why does the Gov't push it? *Farm Subsidies*. Why would they subsidize something then tell you it's not good for you?
> 
> Those peaches are most likely canned and not fresh so it's *packed* with sugar!
Click to expand...


Those look more like Mandarin orange slices than peaches.  Either way, many canned fruits have no added sugar (though *any* fruit has sugar in it, naturally).



> You think that would give you an insulin spike? Yep. Know what else give you an insulin spike? Oatmeal! A bowl of Oatmeal for breakfast is no different than a bowl of Gummi Bears!



Source or retract.



> Some people will tell you that Green Beans when prepared properly are ok. How many people just eat the canned ones? Not me.



Canned green beans make me retch.



> Milk? Unless you're 3 years or younger, you don't need it. Pasteurized Milk is dead and non-nutritious.



Pablum.



> All the good digestive enzymes have been boiled out of it. What IS good for you is Raw Milk. But notice that the US Gov't is *against* Raw Milk consumption. Why is that? Big Agra is against it and they donate heavily to Political Leaders as well as being in the positions of power of the FDA, but I digress.



While raw milk can be dangerous, the laws against selling it are stupid.



> Just remember this:
> 
> Fat doesn't make you Fat.
> Cholesterol doesn't raise your Cholesterol.



Excess caloric intake makes you fat.  Fat has more calories that carbohydrates or protein. (9 per gram rather than 4.)


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mad Scientist said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Metabolism and Genetics are what most Doctors say is causing problems that they can't figure out. Link? Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Link? How about YOUR last checkup?
> 
> At *my* physical exam last year my Doctor asked *ME* how come my blood work numbers were so good! I had to explain to him my eating regimen because Doctors get *little or no* Nutritional Education at Med School.
> 
> What do they learn?
> 1. Surgery (Cut)
> 2. Burn (Radiation)
> 3. Drug (Poison)
> 
> All of which are hugely expensive and have many undesired side effects.
> 
> By the way I don't take Vaccinations or Flu shots and I'm one of the *only ones* at my job that *doesn't* get sick in the Fall.
Click to expand...


So...short of surgery, how would you have suggested my wife become able to actually use her left leg?  She tore cartilage and it simply collapsed.  It just wouldn't support any weight.  She winced every time she moved her leg (and a wince from her is on the level of an agonized scream from many  people), couldn't bend her knee at all.

She had arthroscopic surgery...mostly recovered within a couple weeks, fully cleared for all  activity in six, and ten years later, her knee is fine. (Though I suspect she may, eventually, need a knee replacement.)


----------



## Synthaholic

Did anyone check out the pics from the other links in that story?

You may want to bail out of this thread...






























OK - you've been warned.....


----------



## tooAlive

Who fed her all the food? She was obviously too big to get up and get it herself.


----------



## Noomi

Mad Scientist said:


> My Morbidly Obese Aunt and Uncle have a *refrigerator* in their *bedroom*. Not a full size one but a smaller dorm room type.
> 
> It's stocked with cakes, pies, candy and wine which my Aunt claims she *never* drinks.
> 
> My Uncle hes never met a vegetable he likes and I've seen my Aunt eat an entire container of chocolate covered raisins from CostCo which is 38 servings of 190 calories equals 7,220. That's in *addition* to everything else she ate in a day. So yeah, it's a full time job just to *maintain* that weight.
> 
> And God forbid you ever say anything about her weight because she'll go off.



You should sneak into the house when they are sleeping, clean out the fridge and stock it with fruit and vegies, lol.


----------



## Noomi

Synthaholic said:


>



And that fat bitch says she loves being fat, and wants to be even bigger.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Noomi said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Morbidly Obese Aunt and Uncle have a *refrigerator* in their *bedroom*. Not a full size one but a smaller dorm room type.
> 
> It's stocked with cakes, pies, candy and wine which my Aunt claims she *never* drinks.
> 
> My Uncle hes never met a vegetable he likes and I've seen my Aunt eat an entire container of chocolate covered raisins from CostCo which is 38 servings of 190 calories equals 7,220. That's in *addition* to everything else she ate in a day. So yeah, it's a full time job just to *maintain* that weight.
> 
> And God forbid you ever say anything about her weight because she'll go off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should sneak into the house when they are sleeping, clean out the fridge and stock it with fruit and vegies, lol.
Click to expand...


Maybe Obama could do that?


----------



## RoadVirus

bayoubill said:


> couldn't force herself to slow down the rate at which she stuffed her pie-hole... and dies as a result...
> 
> Tragedy Of The 600 Lb Single Mom With An Insatiable Appetite Who Ate Herself To Death | Radar Online



I made the mistake of going to the link and seeing the photo of this human Jabba the Hutt.


----------



## Katzndogz

Noomi said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that fat bitch says she loves being fat, and wants to be even bigger.
Click to expand...


She's no different than the woman who kept having bigger and bigger breast implants until it nearly killed her.  Then, when the implants had to be removed, she tried to commit suicide.  Nor is it any different than anorexics who see themselves as fat even when they are skeletal.  

This woman lived as she wanted to live no matter that the cost was her life.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

strollingbones said:


> i find it rather interesting that people who are normally compassionate turn on the obese....i think when someone begins to gain that much weight...there is a problem.....yes it includes the inability to put down the fork but for some reason food has become that important to them....



Liberals are not compassionate... they are some of the nastiest, hateful people you will ever find.

Simply put, actions have consequences, while sad, this tragedy was a long time coming.


----------



## WillowTree

Oldguy said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to fix our fat problem. Statistically, most of you reading this are obese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just how do you propose we do that?  Government mandated healthy living?
Click to expand...


Free gym memberships for all.


----------



## NLT

Matthew said:


> 1# 8k per day 3-4 full pizza's or a dozen large burders and fries
> 2# Why would we waste our resources on that?
> 3# Stupid people don't want to see their family member bitch



Obama did it..single mom? black, too fat to work who paid for the food? 
You know she ordered those pizzas with her obama phone.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> And, just how do you propose we do that? Government mandated healthy living?



Industrialized food - monoculture HAS GOT TO GO!!!  / corn glut / corn subsidies driving down processed "phud" prices / MONSANTO AND CARGILL.   These are why we have a country where it is not just possible, but common to be obese and mal-nourished at the same time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

NYcarbineer said:


> Well, that's one less person for the 500 lb women to point to and say hey,
> 
> at least I'm not her!!



That's what Chris Christie said.

I have morbidly obese in my family. Defending and protecting this sick behavior doesn't help these people. Someone takes food to a person as fat as this woman is and people suck up to Chrstie.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Warrior102 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avoid wheat.  The pounds will drop off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avoid dick in the mouth and ass
> 
> You will become a man
Click to expand...


Why do most of your angry posts make reference to homosexuality?


----------



## Big Black Dog

You guys have all said some pretty awful things about this 600 pound lady that died.  Wonder what would be said if you knew she was a Democrat?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Very likely she was an Obama voting democrat.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Mad Scientist said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to fix our fat problem. Statistically, most of you reading this are obese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just how do you propose we do that?  Government mandated healthy living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gov't Mandates *ARE* the problem! Check out my thread about how I lost 40 lbs:
> 
> Ask A Guy Who Lost 40 Pounds Eating "Primal" Anything! | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

.   Mad Scientist You went into ketosis?  Low or no carb, right?  I went from 240 to 183 lbs with no exercise too in about 3 months.  idealprotein.com thru my cardiologists office.


----------



## Katzndogz

My mother ate herself to death.  She couldn't move very much so my dad kept bringing her food so she wouldn't cry.  She sobbed for hours wanting candy, cake, a whole pie or two.  Before she died both her legs had to be amputated.  I tried everything I could to get her to cut down.    Every suggestion was met with tears and accusations of killing her, or not wanting my mother to be happy.

After she died, i stopped eating.  It came near to killing me.  Everytime I saw food, I saw it being stuffed into her mouth.  It took about three years for me to recover.   I still have some food issues.  I won't eat a candybar. I won't have a slice of pie or cake if I can see the whole thing.  I break cookies into 4ths.


----------



## skye

Tipsycatlover said:


> My mother ate herself to death.  She couldn't move very much so my dad kept bringing her food so she wouldn't cry.  She sobbed for hours wanting candy, cake, a whole pie or two.  Before she died both her legs had to be amputated.  I tried everything I could to get her to cut down.    Every suggestion was met with tears and accusations of killing her, or not wanting my mother to be happy.
> 
> After she died, i stopped eating.  It came near to killing me.  Everytime I saw food, I saw it being stuffed into her mouth.  It took about three years for me to recover.   I still have some food issues.  I won't eat a candybar. I won't have a slice of pie or cake if I can see the whole thing.  I break cookies into 4ths.




OMG Tipsycatlover!!! that is horrible beyond words!

I am so sorry to hear you went through all that


----------



## peach174

Tipsycatlover said:


> My mother ate herself to death.  She couldn't move very much so my dad kept bringing her food so she wouldn't cry.  She sobbed for hours wanting candy, cake, a whole pie or two.  Before she died both her legs had to be amputated.  I tried everything I could to get her to cut down.    Every suggestion was met with tears and accusations of killing her, or not wanting my mother to be happy.
> 
> After she died, i stopped eating.  It came near to killing me.  Everytime I saw food, I saw it being stuffed into her mouth.  It took about three years for me to recover.   I still have some food issues.  I won't eat a candybar. I won't have a slice of pie or cake if I can see the whole thing.  I break cookies into 4ths.




Sorry to hear about your Mom, Tipsycatlover.
Addiction of any kind is awful, be it food or drugs or alcohol or anything else for that matter.
People just don't seem to understand that some people have food addictions and is just as bad as any drugs.


----------



## Jarlaxle

AvgGuyIA said:


> Very likely she was an Obama voting democrat.



Did you dredge up this moldy old thread for any reason?


----------



## guno

bucs90 said:


> This is one of Americas biggest fucking problems- fat, obese, disgusting lard asses.
> 
> The military has said it is a national defense issue, lack of fit warfighting bodies.
> Its driving healthcare costs through the roof.
> Its lowering worker productivity.
> 
> We need to fix our fat problem. Statistically, most of you reading this are obese.




The fattest lard asses in America

Oh look ! Guess what part of the country!!!!

















Mississippi, West Virginia, Arkansas, Tennessee, Kentucky, Louisiana, Oklahoma, Alabama and South Carolina are all in the top 10  fattest states


----------



## bucs90

Guno....what Southerner beat your ass as a high schooler? Your hatred of the South is so pathetic and played out.


----------



## Mr. H.

AvgGuyIA said:


> Very likely she was an Obama voting democrat.


If she wasn't, she is now.


----------



## guno

bucs90 said:


> Guno....what Southerner beat your ass as a high schooler? Your hatred of the South is so pathetic and played out.



Just love to mock the lard ass jebus worshipers  in the souf, we did have a southern kid in school in NY he was from SC and we called him chicken fry as he had that whiny hick accent . A few years later he finally got rid of that hick talk


----------



## skye

all these people should have their own veggie gardens.. or buy organic

be semi- vegetarian (no red meat  just fish chicken and seafood)

No RoundUp disinfectants ...No GMO's

if they want to live a longer...healthier life


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Jarlaxle said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very likely she was an Obama voting democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dredge up this moldy old thread for any reason?
Click to expand...

It was inadvertent.  It just appeared as a thread on the current events page and I clicked on it.  Sorry.  Shit happens.


----------



## JustHere2EducateU

Noomi said:


> I bet there will be a few people who claim she had an illness that made her overweight...lol. Yes, she does have an illness - it was called the inability to put down a fork.
> 
> So she is dead. I feel sorry for the morgue who have to find a freezer big enough for her fat body, the gravediggers who have to dig an extra bigger hole, and the pallbearers who will struggle to carry her flabby mass, and the coffin makers who have to make a super sized coffin.



Ever hear of Cushing's Syndrome? How about the genetic disorder 'Prader-Willi Syndrome'? No? I didn't think so. So, YES, there could very well have been an illness at work in her case, making her as big as she was through no fault of her own. Most, if not all, idiots who make posts like yours are uneducated, myopic igmoramuses who are grossly lacking in empathy and understanding about a world that goes far beyond their front doorsteps. So now that you have heard of PWS, go look it up. Educate yourself so you don't make such a huge ASS of yourself next time you let your fingers slither across a keyboard. And, p.s., bigger people ~ like my beloved, sweet, gentle soul of an auntie who succumbed recently from complications that arose after a negligent nurse 2 years earlier had forced her trach tube in backwards, injuring her throat and making her bleed out for 4 hours, killing her brain ~ are often cremated; they aren't always buried in larger, custom-made coffins. So I repeat: education. It has provided redemption to many a former dumbass.


----------



## MarathonMike

This is not uncommon. There is a TV show on it. Every week there is another 600 or 700 pounder trying to 'slim down' enough to get surgery to reduce the size of their stomach. The common denominator is a family or spouse shoveling crappy food at them several times a day. It's sick from both perspectives. But that is just the extreme example. I see kiddos every day with tubby bellies sucking down their 64 oz sodas.

The food industry contributes to the problem with ultra high sugar and fat content, but ultimately it's up to you what goes in your face.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

For the morbidly obese and their families food is all tied up with love so much that they cannot tell the difference between hurting or helping.  This is in no way the fault of the food industry.   These addicts don't want a piece of high sugar high fat pie.  They want the whole thing with two or three for later.  A serving is an entire cake.  Forget big macs.  They want a dozen.

The fatsos are master manipulators.   You don't love me.  You want to see me suffer.  I'm in pain.  I'm starving.  No one will help me.

Once the pity flows, so will the food.

My dad was my mom's enabler.  He brought bags of candy, dozens of doughnuts.  She got diabetes and lost a leg.  No matter.   He would buy three pizzas and have two slices.  The rest went to her.

In the family of the obese,  the family members will turn on anyone suggesting that continually feeding that pie hole is dangerous.  My dad fought with me enough.  I enjoyed seeing my mother cry.  I wanted her to go hungry.  The little hold out gives up and starts providing food or leaves knowing they no longer have a family themselves.

There are no easy answers.


----------



## Sarah G

bayoubill said:


> couldn't force herself to slow down the rate at which she stuffed her pie-hole... and dies as a result...
> 
> Tragedy Of The 600 Lb Single Mom With An Insatiable Appetite Who Ate Herself To Death | Radar Online
> 
> 
> wow... gotta say, I'm left with a buncha questions...
> 
> first one being: exactly how much food did she put away per day to get herself in this condition...?
> 
> second one being: how many starving Haitians coulda been fed by the stuff this insatiable pig put away...?
> 
> third one being: why did her caregivers keep bringing her unlimited amounts of food to shovel down her gullet...? think about it... she couldn't get the food herself, 'cause she was so fuckin' morbidly obese and completely immobilized... so... if they were so concerned, why'd they keep feeding the pig...?



Edited:

6000 calories per day to maintain that weight.  Around 10,000 to gain.


----------



## Kat

How sad.


----------



## aaronleland

Trump needs to think outside the box. Throw this fat cow's carcass on the border and our wall is done.


----------



## deannalw

Jusfirst2EducateU said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet there will be a few people who claim she had an illness that made her overweight...lol. Yes, she does have an illness - it was called the inability to put down a fork.
> 
> So she is dead. I feel sorry for the morgue who have to find a freezer big enough for her fat body, the gravediggers who have to dig an extra bigger hole, and the pallbearers who will struggle to carry her flabby mass, and the coffin makers who have to make a super sized coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of Cushing's Syndrome? How about the genetic disorder 'Prader-Willi Syndrome'? No? I didn't think so. So, YES, there could very well have been an illness at work in her case, making her as big as she was through no fault of her own. Most, if not all, idiots who make posts like yours are uneducated, myopic igmoramuses who are grossly lacking in empathy and understanding about a world that goes far beyond their front doorsteps. So now that you have heard of PWS, go look it up. Educate yourself so you don't make such a huge ASS of yourself next time you let your fingers slither across a keyboard. And, p.s., bigger people ~ like my beloved, sweet, gentle soul of an auntie who succumbed recently from complications that arose after a negligent nurse 2 years earlier had forced her trach tube in backwards, injuring her throat and making her bleed out for 4 hours, killing her brain ~ are often cremated; they aren't always buried in larger, custom-made coffins. So I repeat: education. It has provided redemption to many a former dumbass.
Click to expand...


Your very first message and it's on a thread over two years old. Strange
Cushing's syndrome is quite treatable and very rare. Not sure if p w s is treatable but it's even more rare


----------



## deannalw

Tipsy's name used to be katzndogs?


----------



## aaronleland

deannalw said:


> Tipsy's name used to be katzndogs?



She only became more batshit crazy.


----------



## Synthaholic

It's an addiction no different than smoking or heroin.  Either you draw the inner strength to overcome it or you don't.  Such is life.


----------



## boedicca

Tigerred59 is DEAD!!!!!!!!!?????

Who knew?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Noomi said:


> I bet there will be a few people who claim she had an illness that made her overweight...lol. Yes, she does have an illness - it was called the inability to put down a fork.
> 
> So she is dead. I feel sorry for the morgue who have to find a freezer big enough for her fat body, the gravediggers who have to dig an extra bigger hole, and the pallbearers who will struggle to carry her flabby mass, and the coffin makers who have to make a super sized coffin.



Slice her up and feed the parts into the crematorium.  Problem solved.


----------



## Preacher

I was that big once...couldn't play with my kids,couldn't walk around store etc. I am sure it also had a hand in how my back healed after I had back surgery and that doc told me unless I lost weight I would throw my back out again. Had surgery in 2012 after losing 75 pounds by myself and lost a good bit after that as well...can play with my kids,can walk around store etc now.Still too fat and I know that.Last time I bought a 2 liter of soda was December and was going through 2 or 3 of those a day! I am down to 1 1 liter a day and trying to cut that out completely as well. I RARELY let my kids have soda so hopefully they will NEVER get addicted to this crap. Lucky so far no diabetes etc but do have bad back still and sleep apnea which SUCKS! Doesn't help that I am the stay at home dad so am not as active as I want to be. god forsaken gym here costs 55$ a month which is a ripoff I can't afford right now. Goal for now is to keep weight steady and once ALL kids start school in fall to start walking on our greenway or buying a bike or something. I HATE being fat and I want to lose the weight. I could get skin removal surgery if I wanted but I have had enough damn surgeries and I PERSONALLY don't think I have lost enough weight to warrant the removal. I will never understand WHY I got so big...my dad is fat as is my brother but my mother isn't and nor were my grandparents on either side. I am sure it has a lot to do with the way people cope with shit.


----------



## Sarah G

Odium said:


> I was that big once...couldn't play with my kids,couldn't walk around store etc. I am sure it also had a hand in how my back healed after I had back surgery and that doc told me unless I lost weight I would throw my back out again. Had surgery in 2012 after losing 75 pounds by myself and lost a good bit after that as well...can play with my kids,can walk around store etc now.Still too fat and I know that.Last time I bought a 2 liter of soda was December and was going through 2 or 3 of those a day! I am down to 1 1 liter a day and trying to cut that out completely as well. I RARELY let my kids have soda so hopefully they will NEVER get addicted to this crap. Lucky so far no diabetes etc but do have bad back still and sleep apnea which SUCKS! Doesn't help that I am the stay at home dad so am not as active as I want to be. god forsaken gym here costs 55$ a month which is a ripoff I can't afford right now. Goal for now is to keep weight steady and once ALL kids start school in fall to start walking on our greenway or buying a bike or something. I HATE being fat and I want to lose the weight. I could get skin removal surgery if I wanted but I have had enough damn surgeries and I PERSONALLY don't think I have lost enough weight to warrant the removal. I will never understand WHY I got so big...my dad is fat as is my brother but my mother isn't and nor were my grandparents on either side. I am sure it has a lot to do with the way people cope with shit.


Just start walking everyday, you don't need the gym.  Eat protein and vegetables.  Lose weight, you'll feel so much better.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

aaronleland said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsy's name used to be katzndogs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She only became more batshit crazy.
Click to expand...

You drank the kool-aid didn't you?


----------



## Brynmr

bayoubill said:


> second one being: how many starving Haitians coulda been fed by the stuff this insatiable pig put away...?



I wonder what got you to be such a jerk. Did you do it all my yourself or did you get help.


----------



## EverCurious

My mother is a bit overweight, she's diabetic and suffers from blood sugar regulation issues even with medication - ie her brain drives her to eat high sugar food.  I recall she was constantly on diets when I was a kid, constantly popping diet pills and stuff because she thought she was ugly...  I'm no doctor, but I've always felt she wasn't /that/ overweight, and I've always thought her beautiful.  Thankfully with advances in insulin treatments and such she's much better off weight wise and has stopped all the diet pill "abuse."  

She hates me though...  My metabolism is so high I can eat anything I want and never gain weight (in fact I weigh only a couple pounds more than I did in HS and that's after kids)  I don't even have to do anything and weight falls off me.  I've always wished I could like share with her so she didn't struggle with her self-confidence :/ especially since I think I could use a few pounds ( I tend to prefer a lady with some meat on her. )


----------



## Brynmr

bayoubill said:


> yep... not a pretty site for the clean-up folks... glad I'm not them...



Judging by your avatar pic, I doubt it would have bothered you much.


----------



## Brynmr

Noomi said:


> I bet there will be a few people who claim she had an illness that made her overweight...lol. Yes, she does have an illness - it was called the inability to put down a fork.
> 
> So she is dead. I feel sorry for the morgue who have to find a freezer big enough for her fat body, the gravediggers who have to dig an extra bigger hole, and the pallbearers who will struggle to carry her flabby mass, and the coffin makers who have to make a super sized coffin.



You know the real subject of this thread isn't the fat lady who died. That happens often with people grossly over weight. The real subject are all the jerks, like Noomi here, responding to it.


----------



## aaronleland

I eat anything I want and I'm like 120 pounds. Take that, fatties.


----------



## Brynmr

aaronleland said:


> I eat anything I want and I'm like 120 pounds. Take that, fatties.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Sarah G said:


> It was a slow suicide, as her doctor said, she was dead already.  That bed was her coffin.


Exactly.

There are a lot of people in this world living in psychic pain; some of them gorge themselves to stuff those feelings. Some of them use drugs, or drink themselves sick. Some of them fuck everything that moves. Some of them work 80-100 hour weeks and never interact with family. Some of them gamble themselves into bankruptcy. Other abuse the people who love them.

Imagine how much we could improve physical health in this country if we invested in early mental health screenings and intervention. Maybe we could teach kids in school to meditate and use yoga or other means to cope with the stresses of our society?

I do think that it's sad family members are manipulated into feeding a person who is in this condition; had she been forced to do a water fast or LCD her life might have been saved.


----------



## airplanemechanic

I was just part of a funeral.

You know who I feel bad for in this instance? The pall bearers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

skye said:


> all these people should have their own veggie gardens.. or buy organic
> 
> be semi- vegetarian (no red meat  just fish chicken and seafood)
> 
> No RoundUp disinfectants ...No GMO's
> 
> if they want to live a longer...healthier life



skye

Funny to read this from you because you're always hissy-fitting about FLOTUS Michelle Obama recommending a healthful diet.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## skye

Luddly Neddite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> all these people should have their own veggie gardens.. or buy organic
> 
> be semi- vegetarian (no red meat  just fish chicken and seafood)
> 
> No RoundUp disinfectants ...No GMO's
> 
> if they want to live a longer...healthier life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye
> 
> Funny to read this from you because you're always hissy-fitting about FLOTUS Michelle Obama recommending a healthful diet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...



Hi there

look ...don't present to me that  name Michelle Obama ok?

Do not care for that person  at all.

And anyway, she stuffed her face with pizza while  trying to feed everybody shit.

I appreciate you want a clean diet but do not talk to me about that person please.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Tipsycatlover said:


> For the morbidly obese and their families food is all tied up with love so much that they cannot tell the difference between hurting or helping.  This is in no way the fault of the food industry.   These addicts don't want a piece of high sugar high fat pie.  They want the whole thing with two or three for later.  A serving is an entire cake.  Forget big macs.  They want a dozen.
> 
> The fatsos are master manipulators.   You don't love me.  You want to see me suffer.  I'm in pain.  I'm starving.  No one will help me.
> 
> Once the pity flows, so will the food.
> 
> My dad was my mom's enabler.  He brought bags of candy, dozens of doughnuts.  She got diabetes and lost a leg.  No matter.   He would buy three pizzas and have two slices.  The rest went to her.
> 
> In the family of the obese,  the family members will turn on anyone suggesting that continually feeding that pie hole is dangerous.  My dad fought with me enough.  I enjoyed seeing my mother cry.  I wanted her to go hungry.  The little hold out gives up and starts providing food or leaves knowing they no longer have a family themselves.
> 
> There are no easy answers.



I went through same with my family as well as extreme abuse, beaten, burned with cigs, locked in closet for days. Everyone is obese except me and that made me the freak, the outcast. Three out of my four sibs are dead, two were related to obesity, one in a motorcycle accident but he was also obese, hypertensive, diabetic. 

I haven't seen my "baby" sister since the 80s but her Facebook photo is horrifying. She openly says she hasn't been in her own kitchen in many years and her husband has to help her the bathroom and bathe her. I just cringe and shudder when I think of that.

Most recent death, much younger sister - the last time I saw her, I watched her eat an entire key lime pie. Like you, I can't eat desserts or candy. It actually scares to think about.

Yes, it informs your entire life.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I locked myself in the closet.  I had a hook and eye that I put in the closet so i l could lock it from the inside.

My favorite is cherry pie.   I can have a piece, but if I see the whole pie I can't eat even the piece.

When my mother died she had lost both legs.  The first amputation was due to gangrene.  My folks did not believe in doctors.  She was in a coma for 3 months.  Of course she lost an enormous amount of weight.  Her skin just hung on her.  When she was able to get out of the hospital in a wheelchair  she started shoveling in the food.  My Dad supplied cakes,  pies,  doughnuts, candy candy.  She put the fat on but her sagging skin remained over the newly acquired fat.  She looked alien.  When the remaining leg was taken also from gangrene it also took an apron of sag.

When she died I stopped eating completely.  I ended up in the hospital.  What saved me was weight training.


----------



## Yarddog

bayoubill said:


> couldn't force herself to slow down the rate at which she stuffed her pie-hole... and dies as a result...
> 
> Tragedy Of The 600 Lb Single Mom With An Insatiable Appetite Who Ate Herself To Death | Radar Online
> 
> 
> wow... gotta say, I'm left with a buncha questions...
> 
> first one being: exactly how much food did she put away per day to get herself in this condition...?
> 
> second one being: how many starving Haitians coulda been fed by the stuff this insatiable pig put away...?
> 
> third one being: why did her caregivers keep bringing her unlimited amounts of food to shovel down her gullet...? think about it... she couldn't get the food herself, 'cause she was so fuckin' morbidly obese and completely immobilized... so... if they were so concerned, why'd they keep feeding the pig...?




Well, its still kinda sad,  hate to think of somebody going that way.  

Then there's this guy.






You'd think with Millions of dollars at stake, the guy would take the weight seriously.


----------



## BoSoxGal

> A junk food addiction is a lot more like a drug addiction than researchers previously thought. *They now claim sugar is eight times more addictive than cocaine.*
> 
> Dr. Nicole Avena of the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai tells The Huffington Post that pizza is the most addictive food by far due to the hidden sugar you'll find in just once slice. The tomato sauce on the pizza, for example, can have more sugar than a few Oreos.
> 
> Other extremely addictive foods are chips, cookies and ice cream.
> 
> Cucumbers are the least addictive food, followed by carrots and beans.
> 
> Dr. Avena found behaviors and attitudes toward some foods closely mirror addiction patterns. The most addictive foods are the ones which are high on the glycemic index.
> 
> "Several studies really do suggest that highly-palatable, highly-processed foods can produce behaviors and changes in the brain that one would use to diagnose an addiction, like drugs and alcohol," Avena says.
> 
> Cardiologist Dr. James O'Keefe says sugar contributes to cardiovascular disease, as well as liver disease, hypertension, Type 2 diabetes, obesity and Alzheimer's disease.
> 
> "When we eat wheat flour and sugar in processed foods, spikes our sugar, then insulin. Those are the hormonal disturbances that make you store belly fat, and then you are hungry for more sweets and starchy junk food," O'Keefe told KCTV.
> 
> O'Keefe says it can take six weeks to kick a sugar addiction, and you can experience strong cravings almost like a drug withdrawal. But he says the long term benefits are worth it.
> 
> "Blood pressure comes down, diabetes goes away, obesity goes away, complexion clears up, mood clears up, sleep improves. It is really, really striking," O'Keefe told KCTV.
> 
> So what should you eat? O'Keefe recommends a "back to the basics" diet.
> 
> "Lots of vegetables, lots of fruits and nuts, berries and fish, chicken breast and water and sparkling water," O'Keefe said. "I'll tell you they are not happy. Had to get rid of cereal, Pop Tarts and crackers."


----------



## miketx

bayoubill said:


> couldn't force herself to slow down the rate at which she stuffed her pie-hole... and dies as a result...
> 
> Tragedy Of The 600 Lb Single Mom With An Insatiable Appetite Who Ate Herself To Death | Radar Online
> 
> 
> wow... gotta say, I'm left with a buncha questions...
> 
> first one being: exactly how much food did she put away per day to get herself in this condition...?
> 
> second one being: how many starving Haitians coulda been fed by the stuff this insatiable pig put away...?
> 
> third one being: why did her caregivers keep bringing her unlimited amounts of food to shovel down her gullet...? think about it... she couldn't get the food herself, 'cause she was so fuckin' morbidly obese and completely immobilized... so... if they were so concerned, why'd they keep feeding the pig...?


I knew a guy at work that weighed over 500 pounds. I had lost a lot of weight (over 100 pounds) and he was interested in how I did it. I told him I stopped eating all the junk food I used to eat, ate more veggies, cut out most of the sweets, and stopped eating at night and stopped drinking beer, plus I walked 5 miles a day at work and rode a bike on my days off. I asked him what he normally ate for supper and he said, 4 double meat cheeseburgers, 2 fries two pies and a coke. And that was just ONE meal.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

They wanted to be the blob.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

BoSoxGal said:


> A junk food addiction is a lot more like a drug addiction than researchers previously thought. *They now claim sugar is eight times more addictive than cocaine.*
> 
> Dr. Nicole Avena of the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai tells The Huffington Post that pizza is the most addictive food by far due to the hidden sugar you'll find in just once slice. The tomato sauce on the pizza, for example, can have more sugar than a few Oreos.
> 
> Other extremely addictive foods are chips, cookies and ice cream.
> 
> Cucumbers are the least addictive food, followed by carrots and beans.
> 
> Dr. Avena found behaviors and attitudes toward some foods closely mirror addiction patterns. The most addictive foods are the ones which are high on the glycemic index.
> 
> "Several studies really do suggest that highly-palatable, highly-processed foods can produce behaviors and changes in the brain that one would use to diagnose an addiction, like drugs and alcohol," Avena says.
> 
> Cardiologist Dr. James O'Keefe says sugar contributes to cardiovascular disease, as well as liver disease, hypertension, Type 2 diabetes, obesity and Alzheimer's disease.
> 
> "When we eat wheat flour and sugar in processed foods, spikes our sugar, then insulin. Those are the hormonal disturbances that make you store belly fat, and then you are hungry for more sweets and starchy junk food," O'Keefe told KCTV.
> 
> O'Keefe says it can take six weeks to kick a sugar addiction, and you can experience strong cravings almost like a drug withdrawal. But he says the long term benefits are worth it.
> 
> "Blood pressure comes down, diabetes goes away, obesity goes away, complexion clears up, mood clears up, sleep improves. It is really, really striking," O'Keefe told KCTV.
> 
> So what should you eat? O'Keefe recommends a "back to the basics" diet.
> 
> "Lots of vegetables, lots of fruits and nuts, berries and fish, chicken breast and water and sparkling water," O'Keefe said. "I'll tell you they are not happy. Had to get rid of cereal, Pop Tarts and crackers."
Click to expand...

Nonsense.   Food addicts may prefer sweets because they taste good but a food addict will eat anything.  It's not the quality it's the quantity.   There is something in them that can't or won't stop eating.   A food addict will eat a pound of butter, alone.  

I don't believe in sugar addiction.   I believe in chocolate cravings.  I don't know a woman that has never had a chocolate craving.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Tipsycatlover said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A junk food addiction is a lot more like a drug addiction than researchers previously thought. *They now claim sugar is eight times more addictive than cocaine.*
> 
> Dr. Nicole Avena of the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai tells The Huffington Post that pizza is the most addictive food by far due to the hidden sugar you'll find in just once slice. The tomato sauce on the pizza, for example, can have more sugar than a few Oreos.
> 
> Other extremely addictive foods are chips, cookies and ice cream.
> 
> Cucumbers are the least addictive food, followed by carrots and beans.
> 
> Dr. Avena found behaviors and attitudes toward some foods closely mirror addiction patterns. The most addictive foods are the ones which are high on the glycemic index.
> 
> "Several studies really do suggest that highly-palatable, highly-processed foods can produce behaviors and changes in the brain that one would use to diagnose an addiction, like drugs and alcohol," Avena says.
> 
> Cardiologist Dr. James O'Keefe says sugar contributes to cardiovascular disease, as well as liver disease, hypertension, Type 2 diabetes, obesity and Alzheimer's disease.
> 
> "When we eat wheat flour and sugar in processed foods, spikes our sugar, then insulin. Those are the hormonal disturbances that make you store belly fat, and then you are hungry for more sweets and starchy junk food," O'Keefe told KCTV.
> 
> O'Keefe says it can take six weeks to kick a sugar addiction, and you can experience strong cravings almost like a drug withdrawal. But he says the long term benefits are worth it.
> 
> "Blood pressure comes down, diabetes goes away, obesity goes away, complexion clears up, mood clears up, sleep improves. It is really, really striking," O'Keefe told KCTV.
> 
> So what should you eat? O'Keefe recommends a "back to the basics" diet.
> 
> "Lots of vegetables, lots of fruits and nuts, berries and fish, chicken breast and water and sparkling water," O'Keefe said. "I'll tell you they are not happy. Had to get rid of cereal, Pop Tarts and crackers."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.   Food addicts may prefer sweets because they taste good but a food addict will eat anything.  It's not the quality it's the quantity.   There is something in them that can't or won't stop eating.   A food addict will eat a pound of butter, alone.
> 
> I don't believe in sugar addiction.   I believe in chocolate cravings.  I don't know a woman that has never had a chocolate craving.
Click to expand...

Science isn't something you get to 'believe' - it just is. This has been studied by endocrinologists and using MRI mapping of the brains of people 'on' sugar. It absolutely IS addictive - just like caffeine, nicotine, alcohol, opiates. It absolutely DOES cause a physical detox reaction in the body when quit - just like caffeine, nicotine, alcohol, opiates. And just like all of those substances, some people are more easily badly addicted than other people are, through biological processes not yet fully understood.

Sugar is fucking poison, and should be eaten only in VERY modest quantities.

This is a long video, but worth watching for those interested in the biochemical process by which sugar damages and ultimately destroys the body's organ systems. This endocrinologist also discusses how sugar is addictive and how like any other addictive substance, must be consumed by the addict in greater and greater quantities to get the desired 'high'.


----------

